# Share ielts books, practice tests and other useful ielts material to get a 8.5 for ie



## loriejane812 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm glad to share the IELTS books I used to get Band 8.5 for IELTS. For these following books, you can leave your email here so that I can send directly to you or you can access one of my favorite IELTS blog ieltsmaterial dot com

For improving my vocabulary, I chose English Vocabulary in Use (upper-intermediate), English Collocations in Use. These books are great and help me improve my style of written and spoken English to get fluent and natural-sounding English.

For Practice Tests, the following books reflect the actual IELTS: *Cambridge IELTS Practice Test Series 1 - 10, The Official Cambridge Guide to IELTS, and Barron's IELTS Practices Exams

For IELTS tips, strategies and guides, I highly recommend IELTS Target Band 7: How to maximise your score and The official cambridge guide to IELTS, new insight into IELTS

Most of the mentioned books, I downloaded from this useful website ieltsmaterial dot com. This IELTS bloggers are so so helpful and kind, send daily IELTS books for me and to me, it means a lot. These books are also shared by a lot of IELTS bloggers, IELTS teachers. You can google these books to read more reviews about them.*


----------

